# I finally gave up on my 921



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

After being stable for over a year on L278, the SW went so far down hill that I could not stand the crashing, freezing, and non-stop record bugs that were created after L278. After several timers did not fire (because the unit had crashed and needed a power cord reboot I finally gave up on the $1000 921 I bought in Jan 2004 and leased a 622 for $6 a month. With rebates the total up front cost of the upgrade will be $0.00 and Dish installed it 4 days after I called. (I had already bought and installed a Dish 1000 and peaked the signals, so I was able to use my internal wiring. Of course my monthly fee will go up with the lease fee and required HD package, but $6 a month is 8 years to equal buying a 622 for $500.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Did you have to give them your old 921 to get the deal that ended up costing $0.00?


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

Michael P said:


> Did you have to give them your old 921 to get the deal that ended up costing $0.00?


No I did not have to return the purhased 921 to get the rebates. Dish will give me an additional $20 if I return it to them( they sent a box and prepaid shipping label but I may keep it as a backup to the 622 (if I could get temp authorization until a replacement 622 arrived!)

They had no interest in taking back by old 4900 and DVHS.


----------

